# cfl ,hps,and mh



## MARY-JANE (Oct 19, 2008)

Well Hello to everyone. I'm in need of help; everyone say that cfls put out a lot of heat but I'm jus not getting that. I have a 65w cfl that puts out 300w and also using 2 42w puts out 200w. And I have no heat problem. 

But with the hps and mh put out heat.

One more thing cfl is good for flowing and veg. maybe ya'll should check out the sunlight supply inc. web site. For they sale cfl for flowing and veg.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

All those cfl's don't equal up to a HPS.So if you add enough cfl's to get the same results of let's say a 400 watt HPS then you're gonna have to have like 20 cfl's.There's your heat.
Daylight Cfl's are great for vegging.Who said they weren't good?


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 19, 2008)

i've grown with cfls for a while untill this last week, all of the 42 watt cfls i've ever seen were 150 watt equivalent and 65 watts were 200 watts, but they might make different types i've not seen. cfls don't produce as much heat as the larger hps and mh lights, however i've just started usin the 150 watt hps and 2 of those produce less heat than the 17 42 watt cfls i was usin. i still veg with floros and cfls. no one here will knock you for growin with cfls, its been prove that you can get good results with them. it just takes alot to get the results that you can get with cfls.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 19, 2008)

Well time4tokin that is all I've been reading on here.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 19, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i've grown with cfls for a while untill this last week, all of the 42 watt cfls i've ever seen were 150 watt equivalent and 65 watts were 200 watts, but they might make different types i've not seen. cfls don't produce as much heat as the larger hps and mh lights, however i've just started usin the 150 watt hps and 2 of those produce less heat than the 17 42 watt cfls i was usin. i still veg with floros and cfls. no one here will knock you for growin with cfls, its been prove that you can get good results with them. it just takes alot to get the results that you can get with cfls.


 
I understand what you are saying. Well with me only using the 65w that puts out 300w. Thats not good humm... well what if I added 2 more 65w that put out 300w would that be good.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 19, 2008)

it depends on how big your space is,, i used 17 42 watter in a 2x2x4 flowerin box. it seems that 3000 lumens per sq ft is good but 5000 is better, with cfls the more you have the better your results. but the more you add the higher your temps will get.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> I understand what you are saying. Well with me only using the 65w that puts out 300w. Thats not good humm... well what if I added 2 more 65w that put out 300w would that be good.



It doesn't matter how much they"put out".  The bulb equivalent wattage doesn't count when you are growing.  You have 1 65W and 2 42W for a total of 149W, not 700W, putting out less than 10000 lumens.  That is good for about 2 sq ft.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> I understand what you are saying. Well with me only using the 65w that puts out 300w. Thats not good humm... well what if I added 2 more 65w that put out 300w would that be good.



I was using the equivalent of 1400 watts with cfls.Still wasn't getting results I felt that made it worth my while.Plus they were HOT!


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 19, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> it depends on how big your space is,, i used 17 42 watter in a 2x2x4 flowerin box. it seems that 3000 lumens per sq ft is good but 5000 is better, with cfls the more you have the better your results. but the more you add the higher your temps will get.


 
So what is the put out watt on your 42watters? How much lumens do you get out of using 17 cfls?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> So what is the put out watt on your 42watters? How much lumens do you get out of using 17 cfls?



A cfl lumen doesn't even come close to equaling an HPS lumen for growing.Very little of the spectrum is used by the plant from a cfl.On the other hand a plant uses almost the whole spectrum of an HPS.So you just waste energy with all that unused spetrum.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 19, 2008)

the cfls i have are 42 watt 2700 lumens and 2700k spectrum, i had a total of 719 watts and 42900 lumens. each bulb cost 9 bucks plus the cost of 17 sockets and cords. thats close to $175 for cfls and my temps could get up to the high 80's and 90 a few times during the summer.

now i use 2 of the $20 150 watt hps and i have 300 watts and 30,000 lumens that cost $53.43 plus two cords. and my temps haven't been higher than 
82 F.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> the cfls i have are 42 watt 2700 lumens and 2700k spectrum, i had a total of 719 watts and 42900 lumens. each bulb cost 9 bucks plus the cost of 17 sockets and cords. thats close to $175 for cfls and my temps could get up to the high 80's and 90 a few times during the summer.
> 
> now i use 2 of the $20 150 watt hps and i have 300 watts and 30,000 lumens that cost $53.43 plus two cords. and my temps haven't been higher than
> 82 F.



Hey SloMo,How how are the girls liking the new lights?Mine still have 2-3 weeks left and the buds are already almost as big as the final product with the cfl's.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 19, 2008)

monday will be a week under the hps and so far they really seem to like it. i've noticed slightly faster bud growth in the past week and the buds seem to be gettin a little more soild than with cfls. has anyone else noticed an increase in trich production with the hps after usin cfls or is it just in my head?


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 19, 2008)

ok this is what i'm using. 300watt replacement using only 65watts ecobulb soft white light.

light out put 3900 lumens
energy used 65 watts


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> monday will be a week under the hps and so far they really seem to like it. i've noticed slightly faster bud growth in the past week and the buds seem to be gettin a little more soild than with cfls. has anyone else noticed an increase in trich production with the hps after usin cfls or is it just in my head?



Everything seems to be better.Anyone wanna buy 12 painter lights w/ CFL's


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 19, 2008)

im usin most of my cfls in the house now. now i get to cut my power bill down after months of runnin 719 watts to flower. took 419 watts of just by swithin to the hps plus the added cutts by replacin my 100watt house bulbs with 42 watt cfls.. can't wait to see my next power bill


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 19, 2008)

ok I would like to say thank ya'll for the help but ya'll is getting totally of track here. But thank you anyway.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 19, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> ok this is what i'm using. 300watt replacement using only 65watts ecobulb soft white light.
> 
> light out put 3900 lumens
> energy used 65 watts


 
im with THG on this one that will work for about 2 sq ft. use one of each of them per sq ft and you'll get a pretty good yeild imo.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> ok this is what i'm using. 300watt replacement using only 65watts ecobulb soft white light.
> 
> light out put 3900 lumens
> energy used 65 watts



Why go buy 2 more of those $15 CFL's when you can order two 150 watt HPS's for almost the same amount?Just use your current cfl's to veg with.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> ok I would like to say thank ya'll for the help but ya'll is getting totally of track here. But thank you anyway.



LOL,would you like to thank us or not?Make up you're mind


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 19, 2008)

Can anyone show me the results that you got from using the 20$ lights


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Can anyone show me the results that you got from using the 20$ lights



Look through my journal.I'm doing a update tonight after I get back from work.You can really tell the difference.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 21, 2008)

ok if cfl don't work good, why is this mazar afagaie growing like a hog, with just one 85 watt, (85 watt, 350 watt equvlint) over that one an over a super silver haze. 4500 lums per, day light colors. it ant growing slow thats for sure, 2 weeks old today


----------



## Growdude (Oct 21, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> ok if cfl don't work good, why is this mazar afagaie growing like a hog, with just one 85 watt, (85 watt, 350 watt equvlint) over that one an over a super silver haze. 4500 lums per, day light colors. it ant growing slow thats for sure, 2 weeks old today


 
CFL work great for vegging, but for flower HPS works best.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Can anyone show me the results that you got from using the 20$ lights



Using 2 150W.  The space is being ventilated with a computer fan.  These have been flowering about 4 weeks.  These are 2 Satori.  They are about 6-7 weeks out.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 21, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Using 2 150W.  The space is being ventilated with a computer fan.  These have been flowering about 4 weeks.  These are 2 Satori.  They are about 6-7 weeks out.



There ya go!


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> ok if cfl don't work good, why is this mazar afagaie growing like a hog, with just one 85 watt, (85 watt, 350 watt equvlint) over that one an over a super silver haze. 4500 lums per, day light colors. it ant growing slow thats for sure, 2 weeks old today


 
you'll never hear me say cfls don't work. i had great results with them for over a year then decided to see what all the hype was about with the hps. but the bigger your plants get the more cfls your gonna need to have. and if you pay 10$ for less than 3000 lumens what not pay 20$ for 15000 lumens.. thats 5x the lumens at a fraction of the cost... jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> ok if cfl don't work good, why is this mazar afagaie growing like a hog, with just one 85 watt, (85 watt, 350 watt equvlint) over that one an over a super silver haze. 4500 lums per, day light colors. it ant growing slow thats for sure, 2 weeks old today



No one is saying that you cannot grow with CFLs, especially for vegetative growth.  What we are trying to get across is that CFLs cost more and give you less than HPS for FLOWERING.  CFLs are not cheaper to operate, they are not cooler, they are not cheaper to purchase.  And they give you less yield.

Slowmo77 used to run over 700W of CFLs.  He is now running 300W of HPS and getting far better results.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 21, 2008)

im very impressed with the power of these two 150's. alot faster growth imo


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 21, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No one is saying that you cannot grow with CFLs, especially for vegetative growth. What we are trying to get across is that CFLs cost more and give you less than HPS for FLOWERING. CFLs are not cheaper to operate, they are not cooler, they are not cheaper to purchase. And they give you less yield.
> 
> Slowmo77 used to run over 700W of CFLs. He is now running 300W of HPS and getting far better results.


 
 true true an true miss hemp goddess, but u are all so failing to take in to thought, the cost of running cooling system for HPS, an venting out your grow room. but i just got a new hook up with a guy at a lighting wherehouse. he has a 8 bulb, floro, well he called it a T-8. it was nice, 150 bucks, 8 bulbs, much skinyer than the reg floro tubes, an 54 watt's per tube. an running all 8 bulbs puts out over 50k in lums. would that be worth it? seeing how there was no heat to the touch, an he had just 3 bulbs in the thing, it was ligthing up a good size pice of the wherehouse.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> true true an true miss hemp goddess, but u are all so failing to take in to thought, the cost of running cooling system for HPS, an venting out your grow room. but i just got a new hook up with a guy at a lighting wherehouse. he has a 8 bulb, floro, well he called it a T-8. it was nice, 150 bucks, 8 bulbs, much skinyer than the reg floro tubes, an 54 watt's per tube. an running all 8 bulbs puts out over 50k in lums. would that be worth it? seeing how there was no heat to the touch, an he had just 3 bulbs in the thing, it was ligthing up a good size pice of the wherehouse.



You didn't read all this thoroughly--I am not failing to take anything into account.  CFLs are NOT cooler than HPS.  I am running 2 150W HPS. I am using a computer fan to exhaust air.  You need some ventilation in your grow room regardless of what lighting you are using.  You should be exchanging the air in your room 3-4 times a minute.  Your plants need a continual supply of fresh CO2.

It sounds like you have a T5, not a T8--you can tell by measuring the diameter of your tubes.  Regardless, your fixture will generate as much or more heat than comparable lumens of HPS.  I know this.  I have a 4 tube 4' T5 I use for VEGGING.  So you have a light fixture that cost $150, is using 432W and putting out 50000 lumens (most T5s put out 5000 each).  You can get 2 150W HPS for $40 plus shipping that use 300W and put out 30000 lumens.  You can expect probably twice the yield with 300W of HPS than with 432W of fluoro.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 21, 2008)

Hard to argue that the $99 400W HPS deal at Inside Sun isn't the best bang for the buck out there, for a small grow.


----------



## pothead4life (Oct 21, 2008)

hey not tryin to jack you thread but what would you use i got a 4x4 area and i got 3 sets of lights 400 hps two of $20 150 hps and a 8 lamp t5

now the 8 lamp t5 is 40000 lumens and the 400 hps is 50000 two 150 hps 32000 whats good for this baby

and here is the new born when should i start givin her light


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2008)

You should be able to lose the plastic.  Seedling really don't need any kind of humidity dome after they have sprouted.  Your baby only needs a little light right now.  Are you only planning on growing 1 in your 4 x 4 space?  What if it is a boy?


----------



## pothead4life (Oct 21, 2008)

HG i am trying to get atleast 5 plants but they just dont want to germinate i still have 15 seeds in a wet napkin in a cd case. i hope something new happens because they been there for over a week


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 22, 2008)

where do u have the cd case? is it in a cold or warm spot? what i do is i use a bowl, an a heating blankit. i rap the bowl in the blankit, an evey time i done this they sprout with in 48 hours. all thow my super sliver haze over a week just to sprout, an all most another to come out the ground.

thank u hempgoddess point takin, thanks for the info dear.  will think about going for an hps, going to the lighting wherehouse see how much a balist, hood an fan sett up would run. so will a 250 watt, hps for flowring good in a 5x3 grow room? with i hope atlest 5 plants. cuz i want some wight on my buds. lol


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 22, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Using 2 150W. The space is being ventilated with a computer fan. These have been flowering about 4 weeks. These are 2 Satori. They are about 6-7 weeks out.


 
Well hg what is the space your baby's is in? (growroom)


----------



## Dexter (Oct 22, 2008)

:hairpull:  :hitchair:


----------



## Hick (Oct 22, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> where do u have the cd case? is it in a cold or warm spot? what i do is i use a bowl, an a heating blankit. i rap the bowl in the blankit, an evey time i done this they sprout with in 48 hours. all thow my super sliver haze over a week just to sprout, an all most another to come out the ground.
> 
> thank u hempgoddess point takin, thanks for the info dear.  will think about going for an hps, going to the lighting wherehouse see how much a balist, hood an fan sett up would run. so will a 250 watt, hps for flowring good in a 5x3 grow room? with i hope atlest 5 plants. cuz i want some wight on my buds. lol



"5X3" = 15 sq ft ..._*3*_.... 250's would be about right, 
"rule of thumb".. 50 HID watts per sq. ft.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 22, 2008)

Well it looks like I'll try the 20$ lights. I'll get two. I really don't know what I'm going to do for there is no outlet socket plug that comes with it, so what am I to do? I don't know how to hookup the cord. Do you have to ground the light? Do I need a 3 prong cord or a dry plug?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Well it looks like I'll try the 20$ lights. I'll get two. I really don't know what I'm going to do for there is no outlet socket plug that comes with it, so what am I to do? I don't know how to hookup the cord. Do you have to ground the light? Do I need a 3 prong cord or a dry plug?



You will need a 3 prong plug and 2 wire nuts.  I also like to tape the wire nuts just as added protection.  Generally speaking, it's black wire to black wire, white wire to white wire and green (or copper) wire to a ground screw.  We will help you when you get your lights.  Your CFLs will still be great to veg with, but I think that you are really going to really like the results from a HPS.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Well hg what is the space your baby's is in? (growroom)



I should have answered both questions in one post...

The babies that I have scrogging are in a 2 x 2 x 4' space.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 22, 2008)

Well thank you Hemp Goddess. I will be ordering my lights, I will keep ya'll updated.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 23, 2008)

Well the lights should be here by the 28th. I'll need help when they get here. Thank ya'll for all the help.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 29, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Well the lights should be here by the 28th. I'll need help when they get here. Thank ya'll for all the help.


 
Well they still have not come yet :angrywife: they were suppose to be here yesterday. Maybe they will come tomorrow.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

wait a min.. ain't that is JIFFY 7 pellets? 

shiz man.. don't use that   ditch it..  get some moist soils to start with

I can guarantee you that plant growing from that peat moss pellets know as (Jiffy 7).. the plants will grow really slow and all that..   your call..  its tried and true to me..  soils is best.. hydro too..


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 30, 2008)

the The Hemp Goddess sells another on hps. as she did me mary-jane.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 30, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> ok this is what i'm using. 300watt replacement using only 65watts ecobulb soft white light.
> 
> light out put 3900 lumens
> energy used 65 watts


at those ratings,.it would be better to use several T12's....T12 = [email protected] for an extra 15w you could have 6000Lu instead of [email protected]'s are even better with T5's in the lead....seems everyone forgot about tube type floros...IMO, CFL's should only be use where there are extreme space limitations....as for vegging with floros,... there is no better, lower stress way to do it IMHO..i use 6 4ft ott-lights and 6 phillips alto coolwhites...all 40w T12's and i get many compliments on the lushness and overall speed of growth...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 30, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> true true an true miss hemp goddess, but u are all so failing to take in to thought, the cost of running cooling system for HPS, an venting out your grow room. but i just got a new hook up with a guy at a lighting wherehouse. he has a 8 bulb, floro, well he called it a T-8. it was nice, 150 bucks, 8 bulbs, much skinyer than the reg floro tubes, an 54 watt's per tube. an running all 8 bulbs puts out over 50k in lums. would that be worth it? seeing how there was no heat to the touch, an he had just 3 bulbs in the thing, it was ligthing up a good size pice of the wherehouse.


if i were you and you are the DIY type,go to home depot and buy 2 or 3 4lamp ballasts(your choice of power rating) and get a couple packs of sockets..mount them to something of the appropriate size and bam,...there you go....cost less than $150...thats what i did


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> at those ratings,.it would be better to use several T12's....T12 = [email protected] for an extra 15w you could have 6000Lu instead of [email protected]'s are even better with T5's in the lead....seems everyone forgot about tube type floros...IMO, CFL's should only be use where there are extreme space limitations....as for vegging with floros,... there is no better, lower stress way to do it IMHO..i use 6 4ft ott-lights and 6 phillips alto coolwhites...all 40w T12's and i get many compliments on the lushness and overall speed of growth...



I agree on the fluoro tubes.  I really, really like my T5 and also get lush plants with close internodal spacing.  Just for vegging though.  All my girls flower under HPS.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> the The Hemp Goddess sells another on hps. as she did me mary-jane.



Well, what with the inexpensive HPS, why would anyone flower with anything else?  Especially in light of the fact that CFLs are not more efficient, not cooler, and not cheaper.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 30, 2008)

oh yeah, HPS is a must for flowering.....i will be using 2 1000w hortilux to flower my hydro tables


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

yup ive grown with both ive flowered and vegged with cfls,ive even vegged under my hps(i think this played a roll in my afgani male ratio), vegged with my t-5s 20000 lumens most impressive veg growth, i would say and none of the extra heat from a mh or hps, as heat plays a big roll in my location. yupp i remeber my cfl days, i must say thanks to domschron for getting it in my head that cfls are a wste of cash, electicity, and could be more lumens for more plants. i mean dont get me wrong cfls are great to start and mess around but if you get into growing which you will go with hps.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, my lights came today and I'm ready for help. I didn't know they were so big. Well this is my grow closet the I would like to place then in. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 30, 2008)

what kind of light is that on the right? CFL?


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 30, 2008)

its the 20$ hp light.


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> the The Hemp Goddess sells another on hps. as she did me mary-jane.



yea... those folks should be cutting her a commission..


----------

